# New! Copper band butterfly



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Just picked this guy up last night for $50.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

they usually slowly starve in aquariums, and seeing the slight indent on its stomach, it seems its already on that path.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

why would it starve? Its a great eater! Ate at the store before i purchased, and ate this morning when i fed my tank.

I know some of them wont take frozen but this guy is a great eater!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

and that is why i said good luck.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well i feel like 90% of the battle with these guys is getting them to eat frozen, and seing how he already is i think it will do just fine. And just like everyone said my mandarin would starve, and yet they keep getting fatter and fatter! lol

Any tips with these guys tho?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a squirt of live blackworms from time to time will def. help, dont over do it though! clams on a half shell might work too.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

blackworms? have not heard of those yet, used to feed my cichlids bloodworms? 

ill have to find them and give it a try, how often is 2 often? Like once a month is good? or every couple months?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I fed mine Mysis Shrimp and Squid Chunks.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

fed? did he die?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> fed? did he die?


 I had him for a over a year, wasn't due to the feeding, he got picked on by a stupid Clarki Clown and died. I have not been able to acclimate one since, out of 4 tries.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

wow that sucks!  did they die every time from starvation? and by acclimate you mean?? to water temp? to water parameters? to frozen food?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Water acclimation. They usually perished in 2 weeks. No signs of stress or disease. Couple even got to eating. Unknown deaths.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

weird


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> weird


 Happens more than you would think.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Really? I mean i had a guy die like a month after i got him, he never seemed right tho i kinda knew it was coming. 

But this guy seems active, happy, healthy appetite. I pray for the sake of my gf ever letting me get more fish he does not die! lol


----------

